# Primer button just pushes air



## rdog157h (May 7, 2006)

I press the primer button and all I get is a air huffing. I looked in the carb and just a little fuel dribbles out here and there. Mower wont start, seems like I am not getting fuel through, but when I pulled the fuelline loose it pours out. It is a briggs and stratton engine.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

Check the primer bulb for cracks first, if not that it might be a plugged primer line. Make sure all the lines are clear. While your're at it you might want to clean the carb.


----------



## rdog157h (May 7, 2006)

The primer bulb seems to be fine no cracks found so I guess next step is clean the carb? Should I remove carb to clean it?


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

It makes it easier if you remove the carb to clean it. Make sure you check for plugged primer lines first, tho.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

btw,this thread has some good carb cleaning info. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=145496


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

if this motor is a briggs , and has the paper panel style air filter ,like the quantium motors ect , then behind the air filter housing is a gasket , it is what pushes the air to force the gas through the carburetor . if you change that do not overtighten the airfilter houseing on the carb , tighten the 3 screws till they start to snug then prime it and watch to see if the fuel is shooting up through the carb good , if you overtighten them , then its doesn't shoot the fuel up good , just try snugging the 3 bolts .


----------

